# موقع يعلمك كل شىءعن الهندسة الكيميائية؟؟



## softchem (12 أبريل 2007)

جميع مفردات المواد الدراسية من السنة الاولى حتى الاخيرة موجودة على هذا الموقع الرائع, بامكانك تحميل المحاضرات او الامثلة المحلولة وحتى الكتب وغيرها
General Chem. Engg. 
Fluid Mechanics 
Process Calculation 
Thermodynamics 
Heat Transfer 
Mass Transfer 
Numerical Methods 
Reaction Engineering 
Solid Fluid Operations
الموقع هو:
http://www.onesmartclick.com/engineering/heat-transfer.html


----------



## رشيد الخولي (12 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## islamiccastel (12 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## chemical82 (12 أبريل 2007)

والله انك روعة Softchem


----------



## مهندسة كيميائية (13 أبريل 2007)

الله يوفقك ع الخدمات اللي تقدمها


----------



## امير العراق (13 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ورحم الله والديك


----------



## يحي الحربي (14 أبريل 2007)

تبارك الله ما شاء الله ...هذا يعلم معظم فروع الهندسة وليس الكيميائية فقط

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك في جهودك اخي العزيز


----------



## safa aldin (20 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيكم.


----------



## سيد الهندسة (20 أبريل 2007)

بوركت جهودك الجبارة
ولكن هل علم أنت أو أحد من الاصدقاء عن كتب بالعربية مجانية بالنت عن 
1- اي مادة من مواد الهندسة الكيميائية
2- اي كتاب عت التصميم الداخلي او الديكور


----------



## فلاح الحبلاني (20 أبريل 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فارس واقى (21 أبريل 2007)

شكرا" جزيلا بوركت
هل من مساعدة فى اى موقع يساعدنى فى طرق تحضير حمض السلفونيك


----------



## الحاج احمد (22 أبريل 2007)

اشكرك كثيرا على هذا الموقع الممتاز


----------



## عبدالرحيم ستار (23 أبريل 2007)

نشكركم على هذا المجهود و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد الكبيسي (24 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
ارجو مساعدتي بالمزيد من المصادر عن neural network


----------



## علي بافقير (24 أبريل 2007)

مشكور علي الموقع الممتاز


----------



## jassim78 (25 أبريل 2007)

مشكور اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (25 أبريل 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر جدا جدا


----------



## الكيماوي المصري (25 أبريل 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر
مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## senior-student (25 أبريل 2007)

مشكور أخوي الله يجزاك خير


----------



## الحاج احمد (25 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلاً ونطلب المزيد عن قسمنا الجميل جدا


----------



## elmalwany (25 أبريل 2007)

بارك اللة لكم موقع رائع جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## رياح الجنة (26 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اللابه (5 مايو 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً على الموقع بارك الله في كل من دل على الخير


----------



## joemeg (5 مايو 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## فجـــر (5 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير
انا طالبه في السنوات الاولى وبحاجه ماسه الى مثل هذا الموقع الشامل عن الهندسة الكيميائيه
شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عطاء محمد (7 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خيرررررررر


----------



## رفعت حجاج (7 مايو 2007)

نفع الله بك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## راكين (7 مايو 2007)

مشكور ...
بارك الله فيك


----------



## هدى رضا (10 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك ولكني احتاج من يساعدني في بحثي عن قصر الاقمشة


----------



## المهندسةالكيميائية (10 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مشكور اخى الكريم وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## هدى رضا (10 مايو 2007)

مشكورة اختي المهندسة الكيمياوية جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Diab Mahmoud (23 مايو 2007)

*Helps*

Slam 3lekom
I so not sucess to use the link.
I want a questions and it's solution
thanks alot
Diab Mahmoud


----------



## عمرعبدالله (8 يونيو 2007)

اخي الكريم بوركت وجزاك الله خير


----------



## PEACE MASTER (17 يونيو 2007)

موقع اكثر من رائع ......... جزاك الله الف خير و بارك فيك و جعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس عادل (18 يونيو 2007)

مشكور اخي على هذة المشاركة الفعالة


----------



## كيميائي مبتدئ (5 يوليو 2007)

تسلم على هذا الموقع المفيد


----------



## rmz3003 (6 يوليو 2007)

تسلم على الموقع الرائع ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## مزيونة عمان (7 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور أخوي والله انك ما قصرت


----------



## مريم النعيمي (8 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لمجهودك الرائع


----------



## المهندس ابو العبد (10 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حيدر الملاح (10 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## وسام منذر العراقي (12 يوليو 2007)

الشكر الجزيل على هذه المعلومة


----------



## رورو كيماوي (16 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً:75: :7: :75: :75:


----------



## امير العراق (16 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم بوركت على هذا الموقع وجزراك الله خيرا


----------



## abonjod (21 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مصطفى ضيف (14 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مرحّب (15 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك وكثر من امثالك

لا عدمنا عطاءك 

لكن الموقع لا يفتح مع كل الاسف فما السبب؟؟

تحياتي


----------



## بو يعقوب (23 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ماهر ابو خلف (23 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك 
على حل موقع كتير مهم


----------



## منص** (24 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## محمود بن حسين (27 يناير 2008)

موقع جيد و مفيد شكراً لك


----------



## غدير السواد (27 يناير 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## م محمود يسن (27 يناير 2008)

بنشكرك جدا ميرسى


----------



## ياسين الوقودي (8 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخي..وما قصرت..و جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## احمد نوري (8 فبراير 2008)

مشكور مشكور مشكر مشكور ....لا تكفي
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكو مشكور مشكور مشكور 

بارك الله فيك وامدك عزيمه وصبر وعلم من عنده
آآآآآمييين


----------



## najiahmed (8 فبراير 2008)

_رحم الله والديك خوش شغله سويتلنه بارك الله فيك_


----------



## najiahmed (8 فبراير 2008)

شكرا ()()()()()()شكرا


----------



## ياسين الوقودي (9 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخوي..وما قصرت..و جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## الحفازات (14 فبراير 2008)

شكرا
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السدوين (18 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اختكم عضو جديد 
الله يسلمك اخوي اشكرك اولا 
بس انا عندي مشكلة معرفت كيف احمل المحضرات ومن وين يدخلو عليهن ممكن تساعدني[


----------



## روز عبدالرحمن (19 فبراير 2008)

مشكورةةةةةة ياحياتييييي


----------



## ارماجيدون (20 فبراير 2008)

منييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييح


----------



## نور الزمان (20 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فردوس الاسلام (26 يونيو 2008)

بوركتم 
والله دائما تاتينا بالمفيد والمميز
جزاكم الله الفردوس الاعلى من الجنة على الطرح الدي استفدت منه​


----------



## zmzamia25 (27 يونيو 2008)

مشكور جدا اخي الكريم على المعلومات وانشاءالله تعم الفائدة الجميع وجزاكم الله خيرا الاخوان المشرفين وكل من ساهم في انشاء ومتابعة تقدم هذا الموقع
اخوكم مزمل


----------



## المهندس يامن (8 يوليو 2008)

نشكركم على هذا المجهود و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد ربيع حسين (8 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

إخوانى و أخواتى
هذه أولى مشاركاتى فى منتداكم الرائع الذى شرفت بالانضمام إليه و كونى عضواً فيه


معذرة إن لم يكن مكانه
و لكنى أحتاج لمقال أو بعض المعلومات عن تسرب الغازات البترولية بالعربية أو الانجليزية
LPG leakage
أرجو الإفادة للضرورة 
و جزاكم الله خيراً

و أعتذر عن الخروج عن الموضوع
لكنى أحتاج المقال بأسرع و قت

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## اسعد جبور (8 يوليو 2008)

*thanks*

thank you so much for this nice website


----------



## fateh.kobe (9 يوليو 2008)

mersi pour tt


----------



## ابو امل العراقي (9 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور اخي على هذه المبادرة المتميزة ونرجو المزيد من المشاركات


----------



## سنين ضايعه (1 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور كتير على المشاركه الحلوه


----------



## نهاية المالانهاية (1 أغسطس 2008)

thank you alloooot brother.. i need these for my studying hope it ll help me..


----------



## احمد الاسدي (1 أغسطس 2008)

اشكرك ياصديقي رغم ان الشكر كلمه قليله و لكن لن ابخل بها مادمت املكها و لو ملكت غيرها لفعت كي اعبر عن احترامي و تقديري لكل من يسعى في طريق نشر العلم و اتمنى ان احذو حذوكم


----------



## softchem (4 أغسطس 2008)

الشكر الجزيل لجميع الاخوه الذين عبروا بمشاعرهم ونحن فى خدمتكم دائما"


----------



## farha677 (7 مايو 2014)

مشكور اخي العزيز على هذا الموقع الغتص بكافة الهندسات


----------



## khalid elnaji (24 أغسطس 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووور اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## جمال بشر (26 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصعب الجبيحي (15 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور اخي


----------

